
Is C++ Dead? - Blondebro
https://blog.jixee.me/is-c-dead/
======
VOYD
is there a way to down vote this fluff piece?

~~~
WorldMaker
It will drop naturally over time.

It's also possible that even being a "fluff" piece this could be the starting
point for a larger conversation.

For instance: what about this piece, specifically, makes you see it as fluff?
What would you improve? Are there specific assertions you disagree with?

I don't think it makes any particularly strong arguments, but perhaps that's
the point. Maybe the article author wants such criticism?

